# Eco and corydoras: a bad combination?



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Just something I'm curious about; I have some different corydoras species in a tank with Eco-complete as the substrate. I'm wondering, would it wear down their barbels? I don't consider it "sharp" just from looking at it, but I'd like to hear some other opinions and/or experiences on this


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't think you'll have any problems with your corys. I have corys in 3 different tanks with Eco-complete and I've seen no problems at all. The corys have been in the tanks for between 1.5 and 3+ years. They all have full barbels and that lovely iridescent sheen. I also have kuhli loaches in a tank with Eco-complete (about 2 years) and there is no evidence of any problems with barbel wear and those guys dig around a lot.


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

I have corys in my aquarium with eco-complete without problems.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I also have Cories in 2 different tanks with Eco....the longest is for atleast a year. I have had no problems at all.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Corys should be OK with Eco. I've heard that barbell erosion has more to do with poor water quality and high nitrates than rough substrate. However, I cannot corroborate this though.

DJ


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have six peppered corys (corydoras paleatus) in my 30G on eco complete. They have been in there almost a year now and not one has worn down a barbel.

I did have a problem with some pandas that I picked up last fall. They lost their babels completely within the period of a couple of months. I believe this was due mainly to a poor quality stock to begin with, not the eco complete.


----------



## evesorange (Nov 17, 2006)

Interesting! ... thanks for the replies everyone!!


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I have three-lined, bronze, and dwarf corys on eco-complete. They all have their barbels and live happy healthy lives. No worries.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Left Coast DJ said:


> Corys should be OK with Eco. I've heard that barbell erosion has more to do with poor water quality and high nitrates than rough substrate.


That is exactly right, so I say ditto.


----------

